# Asrock 970 Extreme4 Error code 36



## cinizz (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey!
I seem to have ran into a problem lately...
Every other time I cold boot my PC, my ASrock 970 Extreme4 displays an error code "36" on the MoBo. There is a little red display which runs through all different numbers on startup and then stops on 36. The PC doesn't boot further, but if i unplug my USB hub from the back of the tower, the boot process runs smoothly.

I read that this could be a GPU problem aswell as anything else, from ASUS website. As far as I understand, if disconnecting the USB devices resolves boot issues, there might be a problem with one of my USB devices. The main thing I don't understand what can be the cause of this problem??

The USB setting is as follows -> USB 2.0 on the back of my MoBo -> USB hub with 4 "holes" which heve the following devices connected -- HP Deskjet printer, USB optical mouse, bluetooth device for my keyboard. All other USB ports are empty and I have tried connecting the hub to different ports, 2.0 and 3.0... all give the same result.

My rig:
CPU: AMD FX-6350 (six cores) 3,9GHz
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 960
PSU: Cooler Master RS700-ACAB 700W
MoBo: AsRock 970 Extreme 4
HDD1: 931GB SAMSUNG HD103SI ATA Device (SATA)
HDD2: 1863GB Seagate ST2000DM001-9YN164 ATA Device (SATA)
CD/DVD drive: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB ATA Device
RAM: 8GB dual-channel DDR3


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

From your mobo manual, page 37, it clearly states it's a memory issue. I take it as a drain on the CPU power which is throwing up the error message as the system doesn't know how to report it any other way. Because you're using the USB hub.









As for issue with using the USB hub. As you state, all other USB ports are empty, why not just use the USB ports on the I/O area (back of tower), you've got 6 USB ports back there. My guess is; that this USB hub does not have it's on power source and filling up the hub with all those devices uses a lot of power. My question is why do you need a USB hub if all your mobo ports are open/not being used?


----------



## cinizz (Feb 2, 2015)

My idea was that using a USB hub is more convenient in some way.. As in I have all my peripherals on one wire. And any other extra devices - for example a scanner which I use maybe twice a month - can be easily plugged in a free USB port. And because all of the peripheral devices use USB 2.0, except for my phone and my USB flash drives which have USB 3.0, I am able to plug in all the devices in approapriate ports..
I'm not saying that everything I do is correct and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...

Anyway, I guess I'll try booting my pc without the hub and all the devices plugged in seperately and if that works i guess anyone googling the same problem would find the solution.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

The idea of everything being plug in, in one place is fine....the key to that theory is power.....does the unit in which all USB devices are being plug into have enough power. In your case, the USB Hub, the answer is NO....simply because of the power being consumed by those devices is greater than what the hub can provide.

USB hubs are meant for low power devices like SD card readers, cameras....and on a temporary basis, not as a permanent connection. Your mobo has enough USB ports and more than enough power for all of your devices for a permanent connection....that's why they are there.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Or look for a USB hub that has it's on power source (power adapter - AC wall plug) that has enough amps for high power consuming devices.


----------

